# Baumwollspinnerij



## heeftmeer (Dec 13, 2011)

In Germany we found this old factory. In the early 1900 there where a lot of those factories in this town.
We found some decay here.

1



black white green by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

2



black white green 2 by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

3



osram by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr


5



the last call by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

6



the alarmlight by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

7



keep it rolling by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

8



Clean and ordened by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr


----------



## King Al (Dec 13, 2011)

Fascinating find as usual heeftmeer, good stuff


----------



## Munchh (Dec 14, 2011)

You do have a gift Heeftmeer, classy work again. Thanks.


----------



## TeeJF (Dec 14, 2011)

Quality stuff there bud! great pix...


----------



## heeftmeer (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks everybody...


----------

